# Back yard breeder?



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

Good day everyone... Just curious to what defines someone as a byb? I plan to start breeding soon but don't want to be labeled as a byb... Any help is appreciated


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well first off, why do you feel breeding your dogs is a great idea? 

I moved this to the general section --


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

To not be labeled as a backyard breeder you need to have dogs of superb quality, and prove they are worthy of breeding whether that be through shows, hunting, or some other job that shows the dog is an excellent example of the breed. 

That is a quick sum up


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok thanks I'm still learning the sight... But I want to breed for a few reasons but it's mostly to keep the dogs looking the way they were originally supposed to look or as close to it as possible


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Where are you located? Do you go to any shows? Get some titles on them first (as in champion them in the show ring)if you are into conformation ( how they look) 
What do you own? American pit bull terriers, American Bullies, American Staffordshire Terriers? 
Post their peds and pictures! We like seeing nice dogs.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Bmore pits said:


> Ok thanks I'm still learning the sight... But I want to breed for a few reasons but it's mostly to keep the dogs looking the way they were originally supposed to look or as close to it as possible


Famous lines of a byb.... if you aint breeding show champs, or proven workers and breeding for looks you're a byb.

Breeding isnt letting 2 dogs mate and selling pups.


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have ped on my dogs but that's okay with me.. I got them for pets and because I'm all about pit bulls... It doesn't matter what kind of pit bull they are... I have three pitbull type dogs... I have an apbt, a pitbull mix, and a am bully... And I hope to get into weight pulling soon


----------



## okcdogman (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah partner you dont need too breed those dogs!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

So you want to breed unpapered mutts? Smh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Famous lines of a byb.... if you aint breeding show champs, or proven workers and breeding for looks you're a byb.
> 
> Breeding isnt letting 2 dogs mate and selling pups.


Where I stay its not much to do with the dogs so I work them myself and my dogs are down for any workout we do.. If you read what I said I have a few reasons why not only for looks.. And I know that's not breeding that is what I thought a byb was... Someone who just breeds and sells... I plan on doing more with my dogs than that


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

okcdogman said:


> yeah partner you dont need too breed those dogs!!


Who said which one I was gonna breed and to who?


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> So you want to breed unpapered mutts? Smh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like I said already... In not into show dogs so peds don't matter me... They will be for pets and conpanions


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ then youre a byb...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you plan on getting dogs with papers so you know how they were bred?

Bc right now you don't even know what ya really have bc you don't have papers. If your intention is to preserve the original look, how do you even know what that is if you don't even know what ya got? Does that make sense?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bmore pits said:


> Like I said already... In not into show dogs so peds don't matter me... They will be for pets and conpanions


That's a BYB. Plain and simple. You should not breed dogs without papers bc they are mutts, not purebreds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bmore pits said:


> Unfortunately I don't have ped on my dogs but that's okay with me.. I got them for pets and because I'm all about pit bulls... It doesn't matter what kind of pit bull they are... I have three pitbull type dogs... I have an apbt, a pitbull mix, and a am bully... And I hope to get into weight pulling soon


This is what defines a BYB. Some one who put no of little thought in to where the dogs come from and what purpose the program is striving for.

With out a goal the program is doomed to produce. Witha direction you need ped to know what charatoristics each dog has influence in it's family, so that you can try and capitalize on it. With out knowing the liniegue of sadi dogs you can not produce better.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

The purpose for BREEDING(not even being a "breeder") dogs is for the betterment of the breed above all else---which encompasses many aspects(for preserving successful working lineage, show lineage etc) aside from brewing up "companions." This is not to say that breeders who sell to homes for "pet" owners are BYB's, but most of the time the productions of *established* and *reputable* breeders, whether the pups go to a working/showing/pet home, come from PROVEN/DOCUMENTED("papers"/"pedigrees") stock.

Now, the fact that you cannot furnish any peds or aren't bothered by not having any peds as you decide to start breeding is a huge red flag. What BREED are you trying to preserve or contribute to making better? If none of your dogs have any papers, they're all, by definition, unfit for breeding. How can you possibly improve upon a breed if your breeding stock isn't even documented??????? Even breeders specializing in mixed breeds(like bandogs) have full documentation and pedigrees of what dogs have been used in their breeding programs---and most mixed breed dogmen will only breed with only the best proven performance stock.

Now, what really is the purpose of this thread?? Were you looking for people to define what a BYB is(because the posts above me are ALL correct), or were you looking for people to agree with what you want to do with your dogs?

I am not a breeder myself, but it's really apparent that you need to do a lot of research before even thinking about having puppies pop out. Hell, even longtime breeders themselves are still learning new things with every generation!

READ READ READDDDD.....if you don't want to be a "BYB" then you must research and learn as much as you can FIRST about the breed(the past/the present/etc). "Being all about pit bulls" doesn't count as points towards making breeding ok.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, if you breed those dogs you are a back yard breeder. Dogs with no pedigree...equals mutt and yes, they are more than likely mixed with several different bully breed dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

POOR (ignorant, morally misguided or uneducated and ethically challenged)

Poor dog managing, poor social ethics, poor ability to understand and move past ones own faulty system of poor beliefs and practices.

We all start out as a byb hardly anyone unless they were born into a legacy starts a keep without being a byb of some sort. Some folks are a walkin mistake with dogs some are aces with dogs.. You have good breeders and good handlers and many facets of each.

A BYB is a someone who is practicing poor dog managing and poor social ethics, some as many refuse to believe they are doing anything wrong. Without a working goal in mind to preserve, protect, and better the breed.


> I did almost everything wrong when I first started except knowing how to breed for genetic types and knowing how to work dogs. Anyone who will tell ya they did everything right is full of


poor dog managing- keep, interaction, feed, train, work, handling, etc
poor social ethics- pretentious, flaky, dishonest, distruthfull, (no they are not the same) basically morally challenged, etc..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^^ great post in every aspect!!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ima stay outta this 1!!!

cause if he dont like the reasons yall give him,he shore as hell wont like mine...

he lost me with the 3 pitbull types....SMH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the reply but this one answer my question best... It was a simple question answered with a simple reply thanks again


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I'm glad you realize that if you breed your dogs you would be a backyard breeder....and adding more to the over populated bully breed dogs that are filling up the shelters.  stick around, there are lots of good people here who are by knowledgable about dogs.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't think this guy gets it and he will probably still breed his mutts , a lot of good info tho hope he thinks about it...


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a question not to hijack but are bully breeds the only breed that you need a pedigree for so they are not mutts? My family breeds labs and no papers but soft mouths and could live in the water. Now where I'm from papers don't malke the dog. It's what the dog does. Is it because their are so many breeds that can be mixed together?


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Excuse the typos ipad does what it wants


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Well it kinda goes for any breed I think.

Growing up on Long Island, everyone got their dog from North Shore animal league. Every dog from this place, were black lab looking dogs. They all looked the same yet they didn't, does that make sense? Some had longer fur, some had floppy ears, some had pointed. SHe absolutely LOVED the water always jumping in the pool to retrieve things, so we always called her a black lab mix. I'm sure she had *some* lab in her bc she did enjoy the water and did retrieve things, BUT I don't think ALL of the dogs were black labs. Everyone just assumed they were bc they were all black lab looking dogs. Coulda been anything. Dobie, rotti, pit, ect

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

smokemama said:


> I have a question not to hijack but are bully breeds the only breed that you need a pedigree for so they are not mutts? My family breeds labs and no papers but soft mouths and could live in the water. Now where I'm from papers don't malke the dog. It's what the dog does. Is it because their are so many breeds that can be mixed together?


you are correct with what you said.in a way...the papers dont make the dog,the dog makes the papers...
in this breed[apbt] its just a small way to know what you have.
the only true way is to know that where you got it has been with the same dogs over the years and that you can trust them.

there are some that can fix a ped to fit exzactly what you want.
so if you go to a site and say you're looking for some nigereno crossed with redboy stuff....set back and watch how many reply to that saying they have just what you want...seen it!!!!!!!!

we had'm for years with no papers. but we knew where they come from and they wernt leavin the yard so papers were of no concern,and they proved themselves time and again..

hope this helps ya.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks it just gets confusing we have had our dogs for a long time so we know what to breed for. We don't do papers but we can promise that we try to get the best lab you can. I never got papers on my female it she was $200 but they wanted $600 with papers I figured I'm not breeding or showing save some money but I feel like I'm cheating her calling her a mutt because I didn't want to buy the papers. We call our Labrador retrievers , labs not mutts and they don't have papers.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

People who have true working breeds are different. They breed for purpose amd have proof of the stock they use. Also they keep some sort of record as to the liniuge of the dog and the work that it for fathers put in. So to say they know where they all come from. With APBT since it is illegal to use the dogs in their intended form. The next best thing is to have a written form of it family tree...


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Do not breed those dogs unless theyre proven as stated above . Put some titles on those dogs.Weightpull thats probably only thing you could do and hunt if you are in like i am.Then can you breed do you financel aid for food .wormers .vet checks .You to think about some of that stuff when breeding dogs and raising pups. If you can get profile out of it your just an old backyard dog breeder .You need to get proven bloodlines dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bully breeds dogs are different because there are quite a few breeds that all resemble each other. And when they have been mixing for quite a while they all end up looking like the typical shelter dog "pit bull" as the media calls them. 

Now it's pretty obvious if a purebred dachshund comes into the shelter -- they are very distinct looking for the most part and no other breeds of dog really very closely resemble them. 

Labs are like "pitbulls" because everything that is black and has medium coat length is called a Lab mix! And it ridiculous! The dog could be a beagle/pointer mix that came out black but yet it's called a lab mix.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I have learned a Lot thank you guys.


----------

